# Nebraska irrigation stopped



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The drought has mandated a cease irrigation order in Nebraska until the drought subsides. Irrigated corn will not last long without its steady flow.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/drought_forces_nebraska_irrigators_to_stop_pumping_water/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, it's tough enough this year with irrigation, but they will be screwed if it doesn't rain.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I bet every town folk is allowed to wash thier cars and water the grass. Lets not forget about the fountains in front of some downtown buildings.


----------

